# 500' push



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how long it might take, and how much to charge for a storage unit complex. 
There are two 500 foot runs that will need all the snow piled on one end(North end) 
One lane is 25' wide, the other is 35' wide. 
There is a third lane but it can be burmed to one side.

I'll be using an 8' straight plow, I don't have wings.
I've never tried a push this long, I would appreciate any and all advice. 
I told the owner I would give him an estimate by end of business day tomorrow.

if you want to take a look, on Google maps, etc. the address is: 
2425 W Seltice way, post falls, ID 83854
...or just click on this link: http://bit.ly/19FE2ok then click on "Maps"

Thanks, Russ


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

You need wings, pusher something, trust me, it will be soooo much easier & quicker with wings, box ends, something other then just a straight blade. The windrowing part not a issue.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh my.... just saw it, ya 1 truck with a straight blade is not ideal. I'd suggest buying wings. you got a bobcat, backhoe, tractor, anything other then a truck? if so use that. IDK a good 2 hrs with a 8'straight blade I'd think.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't even consider that job with a pickup.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I plan on getting a good set of wings soon. It just ain't in the budget right now. 
I only have 2 other clients, an industrial building and six 4-plex driveways. 
They are in the same neighborhood, about 1 mile apart and take 2-2.5 hours total. and This would be a good addition for me. 2 or 3 hours would be okay. 
How much do ya think it's worth?

No, I don't have access to a front end loader.

Again, I've never bid anything of this size but, If the money is right, I want it.
-R-
http://snoproblem.net


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

180 a push. That job cries out for a 9.5 v plow with wings, or a blizzard 8611 expanding unit.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You need a skid with a box plow, like a kage


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1682706 said:


> ...That job cries out for a 9.5 v plow with wings, or a blizzard 8611 expanding unit.


I agree, I just need to push a lot of snow around before I can afford a big, fancy, new plow. I got what I got.
Do you think I can get the job done?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

A 9.5 fisher xv2 with the fisher wings on a 3/4 ton or ton pickup could knock that out in 90 minutes, maybe even less.
Trick would be finding the most efficient way to go about it. Scoop down the midddle of one, return via the outside and windrow that, then scoop down again, repeat.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

vintage steel;1682711 said:


> I agree, I just need to push a lot of snow around before I can afford a big, fancy, new plow. I got what I got.
> Do you think I can get the job done?


Not a chance. Sorry. If you don't have the equipment, you can't do the job.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

vintage steel;1682711 said:


> I agree, I just need to push a lot of snow around before I can afford a big, fancy, new plow. I got what I got.
> Do you think I can get the job done?


It will be a long plow, but sure, it can be done. I would get tight with someone who owns a welder. I would fab up some box ends that pin on, or even vice grip in place. Function over form. A set that extended out 18" to form a box would cut the plow time by more than half.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Buyers pro wings. Best 200 bucks you will ever spend in your life.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

*18*

I guess the general consensus is, I need some wings or ends on my plow.
I knew that but I was really hoping to make some money before I spent any more. I'll talk to the banker (wife) and see If I can swing some new plow wings.

I think I could make money at $180 per push 1" to 3" like $230 for 4" to 6"
7"+ ...IDK ? That scares me a little.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=2425+W+Seltice+way,+post+falls,+ID+83854&submit=Go&r=e
For size

Good gravy, that with a straight blade. But you can do it. That is allot of building not to hit. Size wise I could do that with 2" in an hour but I would have to add .5 hour because it will be slow so you do not hit anything. Now that is with my V plow. So with what you have say 3 hours to be safe. So I do not know what your going rate is there, but you will have to figure that you will have more time in to it than you should charge for. The other thing I see is that you will run out of room on the end to put snow and it may need to be moved at some time.
My price for up to 3 inches $224. I would call this a PITA one, but for that I would do it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

vintage steel;1682737 said:


> I guess the general consensus is, I need some wings or ends on my plow.
> I knew that but I was really hoping to make some money before I spent any more. I'll talk to the banker (wife) and see If I can swing some new plow wings.
> 
> I think I could make money at $180 per push 1" to 3" like $230 for 4" to 6"
> 7"+ ...IDK ? That scares me a little.


Ya 7'+ is scary with just a truck on that site, really the wings will be well worth the $ if you get the job, 7"-10" I'd be at $300 based on your $180, $230 over 10.... well you'd be screwed by then, lol make sure you plow before 10"Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have to plow the entire right side and how many events per year?


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

maxwellp;1682741 said:


> ...But you can do it....
> ...more time in to it than you should charge for...
> ...run out of room on the end to put snow...
> ...up to 3 inches $224. ... PITA one, ...do it.


'bout sums it up. Thanks
BTW
http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=2425+W+Seltice+way,+post+falls,+ID+83854&submit=Go&r=e
That is cool as heck!!!


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

PLOWTRUCK;1682750 said:


> Do you have to plow the entire right side and how many events per year?


I can pile anywhere in that lot to the East but it does not need to be plowed. 
Events per year is tricky around here. It's pretty sporadic. I guess I'm saying, I don't know.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

vintage steel;1682758 said:


> Events per year is tricky around here. It's pretty sporadic. I guess I'm saying, I don't know.


lol hope you got your flameproof suit on, lol look up your area's historic snow averages on the wheather sites, count the events year by year if you have to, find out the 10 year snow average, again go through and count if you have to. It's important info, average # of events, and amount of snow per year average, learn it for area's you service!!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like your truthfullness, you not too far from me. My neck of the woods kinda  But do yourself a favor if your going to do this place & get some wings at the min, also make friends with someone that has a bobcat , loader or something....in case you get the "big one".


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

BC Handyman;1682772 said:


> lol hope you got your flameproof suit on, lol look up your area's historic snow averages on the wheather sites, count the events year by year if you have to, find out the 10 year snow average, again go through and count if you have to. It's important info, average # of events, and amount of snow per year average, learn it for area's you service!!!!


That's good advice, I'll do that.

I am bidding Per-push, if that makes a difference.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

BC Handyman;1682777 said:


> I like your truthfullness, you not too far from me. My neck of the woods kinda  But do yourself a favor if your going to do this place & get some wings at the min, also make friends with someone that has a bobcat , loader or something....in case you get the "big one".


10-4 Thanks


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Climate in Post Falls, Idaho

Rainfall (in.)	25.3	
Snowfall (in.)	46.4
Precipitation Days	116	
Sunny Days	174	
Avg. July High	86	
Avg. Jan. Low	21.8	
Comfort Index (higher=better)	76	
UV Index	3.2	
Elevation ft.	2,212


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

maxwellp;1682799 said:


> Climate in Post Falls, Idaho
> 
> Rainfall (in.)	25.3
> Snowfall (in.)	46.4
> ...


WOW you're helpful!!!
THANK YOU!!!!

46.4 inches average 
8 to 12 events per year? I'm just guessing but, that seems about right. to me


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

*Thank You!*

I would just like to express to you (all), how grateful I am that you took the time to help me.
Thank you and Merry Christmas.
-Russ
http://snoproblem.net


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That site was plowed with a straight blade when it was first built, you can still do it now. It's all about efficiency, and wings would be a start. Depending on whether or not you get the job, and how much you want to keep it, you could just "marry yourself" to the lot, and see how it goes. Go there with minimal snow coverage on the ground and "feel your oats". My guess is that you'll get the hang of it pretty quickly, as anyone in this field of work who seems to enjoy it, learns the ropes pretty quick...



Well, almost everyone...


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like you get 46 inches of snow per year average. 2.5 -3 hours with a straight blade half the time with a v plow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1682818 said:


> Well, almost everyone...


hey now, keep that stuff confined, you dont want to give everyone bird flu


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I hear what everyone is saying here, it would be great if we could all have the right piece of equipment for every job, but sometimes especially when you are starting out that just isn't feasible. And when you are stating out beggars can't be choosers, If its just you then all you stand to lose is your time if it takes you longer. If you don't try how else will you even know/learn? Hopefully you make a few bucks there or at the least it keeps you busy / covers the bills until you can get some more ideal sites or get what you need to plow that lot efficiently.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

jasonz;1691988 said:


> I hear what everyone is saying here, it would be great if we could all have the right piece of equipment for every job, but sometimes especially when you are starting out that just isn't feasible. And when you are stating out beggars can't be choosers, If its just you then all you stand to lose is your time if it takes you longer. If you don't try how else will you even know/learn? Hopefully you make a few bucks there or at the least it keeps you busy / covers the bills until you can get some more ideal sites or get what you need to plow that lot efficiently.


Tell me about it! I'm still plowing tight driveways with my f350 DRW with a 12' dump and v box. Tricky, but doable.

To the OP, just do it with what you have. Be careful and take your time. If you get in a jam, I'm sure there are plenty of other guys willing to help out in your area. After you get paid from a couple storms, put some wings on if you think they will help.

Good luck and merry Christmas!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

vintage steel;1682756 said:


> 'bout sums it up. Thanks
> BTW
> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=2425+W+Seltice+way,+post+falls,+ID+83854&submit=Go&r=e
> That is cool as heck!!!


HAHA - He just got the Red Ryder BB Gun!

Its like BC said - the key here is when you get jammed up piling - you will need an exit strategy to move that stuff! Plan ahead!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

You would need to spread those piles as wide and as deeply packed as you possibly can, even on a light snow event. Can't emphasize that enough. Just one car parked in front of a unit will take the challenge to a whole different level. Also, consider putting up cones to block the two entrances of where your piling snow. Once you get about 50% or so done, you will be moving at a pretty good clip to move the wind row. Human nature is to follow that single trail opening w/ no consideration of what might be coming from around the corner. Make any traffic approach from behind you. Be prepared to push someone out who gets stuck on top of the snow row. Keep a good shovel handy, even for yourself.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter. I didn't get the bid.
I'm cool with that, I got the contract for a 10 unit strip mall. 
I now have One office building, Six four-plexes and a strip mall. 
They're all close to each other and close to my house (less than 3 miles apart) Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

vintage steel;1682737 said:


> I guess the general consensus is, I need some wings or ends on my plow.
> I knew that but I was really hoping to make some money before I spent any more. I'll talk to the banker (wife) and see If I can swing some new plow wings.
> 
> I think I could make money at $180 per push 1" to 3" like $230 for 4" to 6"
> 7"+ ...IDK ? That scares me a little.


Was this your bid and they did not go with it? Any clue who, or more so, how much they went for?


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

MajorDave;1692532 said:


> Was this your bid and they did not go with it? Any clue who, or more so, how much they went for?


Yeah that was my bid except, I added; in the event that 7 or more inches of snow falls I may need to hire equipment to remove the snow. 
I have no idea who got it or how much. I know I can make better money in a shorter time period.
They can have it.

There's a guy on craigslist that says he'll plow for $10! Maybe he got it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

vintage steel;1693622 said:


> Yeah that was my bid except, I added; in the event that 7 or more inches of snow falls I may need to hire equipment to remove the snow.
> I have no idea who got it or how much. I know I can make better money in a shorter time period.
> They can have it.
> 
> There's a guy on craigslist that says he'll plow for $10! Maybe he got it.


Good on you, thats the right attitude too I think, keep an eye on it & maybe in the coming seasons you can get it.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Or maybe if Mr Ten Bucks craps the bed, you can pick up his slack. Thank him and let him know you are available in an emergency!


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

vlc;1691992 said:


> Tell me about it! I'm still plowing tight driveways with my f350 DRW with a 12' dump and v box. Tricky, but doable.
> 
> To the OP, just do it with what you have. Be careful and take your time. If you get in a jam, I'm sure there are plenty of other guys willing to help out in your area. After you get paid from a couple storms, put some wings on if you think they will help.
> 
> Good luck and merry Christmas!


Hey, I'd rather be plowing driveways with one of my dump trucks than with one of my pickups.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Its likely better that you didn't get it for those dollars. I have a similar complex that we take care of, just one more lane than that one, and we push about the same length. We use a 115hp tractor with a 10ft push box and a rear mount blower, and have a skid steer do the tight stuff. 

Definitely would have been an issue with a truck plow, let alone a straight blade. I have a v plow on my truck and I wouldn't service the mini storage property with it unless it was an emergency like both other machines broke down. 

Big problem with snow storage on that site for a truck plow also. You would have spent a lot of time trying to get the snow around and onto the gravel if you had much snow at all. The storage on the north end is very small for that area. 

Good luck with your other projects, it sounds like they are going to make you a lot more money.


----------

